# General > Biodiversity >  Monkey Puzzle Tree

## cptdodger

Can anybody tell me, would a Monkey Puzzle Tree survive here, I live in Portskerra, Melvich ?

----------


## Scunner

> Can anybody tell me, would a Monkey Puzzle Tree survive here, I live in Portskerra, Melvich ?


I dont have one myself but there is one ore two here about

----------


## Fulmar

We have a eucalyptus. Everyone is amazed it has survived so far north!

----------


## cptdodger

Thank you both, I just adore Monkey Puzzle trees, but where I live it's quite exposed because it the house is on a corner. Everybody else can put their bins out and leave them, I have to hang on to the recycling one for dear life if it's windy because it literally ends up half way down the road !!

----------


## Gronnuck

> Can anybody tell me, would a Monkey Puzzle Tree survive here, I live in Portskerra, Melvich ?


Before leaving the central belt we researched the viability of moving our monkey puzzle tree (Araucaria araucana) with us.  Although its root system is wide it is also very shallow so it is doubtful whether it would remain upright in the severe winds we have in the far north.  We decided to leave our tree behind.

----------


## cullpacket

There's a few in Thurso and a lot in Golspie they are in sheltered places, have one ready for planting just looking for the right place.

----------


## cptdodger

> Before leaving the central belt we researched the viability of moving our monkey puzzle tree (Araucaria araucana) with us.  Although its root system is wide it is also very shallow so it is doubtful whether it would remain upright in the severe winds we have in the far north.  We decided to leave our tree behind.



Thank you for that, I really do not have anywhere sheltered, that I could plant a tree anyway.

----------


## cptdodger

> There's a few in Thurso and a lot in Golspie they are in sheltered places, have one ready for planting just looking for the right place.



That will be lovely for you ! I saw them for sale in the Castletown Garden Centre, but we were on the verge of moving to a flat in Thurso that didn't have a garden, so never bought one.

----------


## Dog-eared

There's a big one ii Forss Woods, RH side of Forss House Entrance but in the trees a bit.

----------


## dylanfm

I noticed one near Dunnet. It's quite exposed and at a glance when driving by it appears to be doing fine. Maybe a 2m tall at this time.

----------


## cptdodger

> There's a big one ii Forss Woods, RH side of Forss House Entrance but in the trees a bit.



I will have to have a look on the way past, thank you !

----------


## cptdodger

> I noticed one near Dunnet. It's quite exposed and at a glance when driving by it appears to be doing fine. Maybe a 2m tall at this time.



Dunnet certainly is exposed as well, I think I am just really unlucky living on the corner. When it was bad here a couple of years ago we lost the passenger side car window! I do actually have a couple of trees in the garden, maybe fir trees (I'm no expert!) they are a bit squint, but fine. So if one can survive at Dunnet, they must be sturdier than I thought, so that is good to know. Thank you !

----------


## Scunner

Start in off in a pot - increase the pot size, when necessary, and plant it out after a few years.  Keep it supported with a good stout cane or post and tie the stem and the support.  Old fashioned tie - figure of eight tie, and give it s good feed in the spring.

----------


## cptdodger

Thank you Scunner, I will certainly try that.

----------


## Fulmar

I have been looking out for Monkey Puzzle trees since this thread started. There is one in a front garden in Dunbeath that looks to be doing fine though it is quite small at present. I have also noticed an even smaller one in Lybster so they are here! I hope yours does well, cptdodger.

----------


## Alrock

There's one in Halkirk, down one of the back streets.

----------

